

Why is Guile still relevant (as the GNU extension language) - p4bl0
http://wingolog.org/archives/2011/08/30/the-gnu-extension-language

======
melling
Isn't Guile going to become the Elisp interpreter for Emacs, and someday
become the new Emacs Lisp?

~~~
chalst
The Guile team are writing an implementation of Elisp that targets the Guile
back end, so that the two languages have a common runtime.

The idea is then that:

1\. Elisp can be made faster;

2\. Emacs scripting can be done in both Guile and Elisp.

